# Media Ltd./Winparadies/Tippline Abzocke



## Pusteblume (4 August 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe ein großes Problem und zwar wurde ich von gleich 2 [........]firmen "abgezockt". 
Erstmals wurde ich vor ca. einem Monat von der Firma Winparadies telefonisch kontaktiert und mir wurde regelrecht ein Vertrag unter die Nase gebunden ohne dies tatsächlich zu realisieren (diese Leute haben da schon ihre miesen Tricks auf Lager -.- ). Kurze Zeit später folgte ein Brief mit dem Inhalt einer Kundennummer/Benutzernamen und meiner korrekten BLZ sowie Kontonummer und der Aufforderung den monatl. Mitgliedschaftsbeitrag in Höhe von 55€ zu zahlen. Da mein Konto nicht gedeckt war, bedürchtete ich allerdings nichts, was die AGB dann allerdings widersprachen. Ich schrieb einen Widerruf per Post, wie in den AGB erwähnt möglich sei, und wartete ab - ohne Erfolg, eine Rückmeldung erhielt ich nicht. Aus Angst vor weiteren Zahlungen, beglich ich (doof wie ich bin) die erste Monatsrate. Trotz mehrer Mails bekam ich bis heute keine Antwort!

Doch vor einer Woche kam die vermeintliche Antwort. Mich rief ein Mann der Firma "Tippline" an, da ich ja meine Mitgliederschaft kündigen wollte. Doofer Zufall, aber ich nehme an beide Firmen haben mich unabhängig voneinander übers Ohr gehauen. Ich berichtete ihm, nie bei einem Gewinnspiel der Firma "Tippline" teilgenommen zu haben, sondern lediglich die Mitgliedschaft bei Winparadies zu kündigen. Dazu konnte er mir nichts genaueres sagen. Er nannte mir meine kompletten Kontodaten, meine Adresse, Geburtsdatum etc. und meinte damit sei ich nun von dem Gewinnspiel befreit. Nach einigen Tagen Telefonterror, statt eines Kontrollanrufs, kam heute ein langes Gespräch mit "Tippline" zustande. Er erklärte mir, ich habe 3 Monate an einem Gewinnspiel teilgenommen und nicht rechtzeitig gekündigt und müsse daher weitere 3 Monate 59€ bezahlen. Woraufhin die Diskussion startete, ich wollte Beweise für eine angebliche Anmeldung etc., aber ich ließ mich vollkommen einschüchtern und glaubte ihm sogar :unzufrieden: Erst nach diesem Telefonat konnte ich mich korrekt über die Firma informieren, denn zuvor bekam ich lediglich den Namen Zipplein,Tip-Lion, etc. zu hören. Sie wissen wohl Bescheid über ihren schlecht verbreiteten Ruf (im Internet). Ich  machte mich also im Internet schlau und die Googletreffer waren eindeutig. Ich rief also bei besagter Firma an und sagte , dass das alles ne ganz miese Nummer sei, habe mit Anwalt etc. gedroht, da ja u.a. auch anonyme Anrufe solcher Firmen rechtswidrig sind, und befahl Ihnen regelrecht meine Daten zu löschen. Er meinte es seien noch keine Daten aufgenommen worde, aber es würden auch keine Unterlagen kommen. Er war völlig im Unrecht mit seinem Vorgehen und das wusste er, daher entschuldigte er sich kurz und legte dann auf. 
Diese Sache mit Tippline scheint also gegessen zu sein, nur ich weiß nicht, was ich wegen "Winparadies" machen soll. Ich habe einen Widerruf geschrieben, allerdings keine Antwort bekommen und die ersten 55€ sind abgebucht. Für ein Rücklastschriftverfahren (nach ca. 3 Wochen) wird es jetzt sicherlich zu spät sein, oder? Wie soll ich mich weiterhin verhalten? Ebenfalls anrufen? Kündigung per Post schreiben? Zur Bank gehen und denen sagen, sie sollen nichts mehr von der Firma abbuchen lassen ?!

[Darf man hier auch Links posten? Würde dann nämlich einma die Agb auf den Rechner ziehen...]

Ich weiß, dass das alles total bescheuert klingt und ich mich im Telefonat absolut falsch verhalten habe. Leider kann ich dies nicht mehr rückgängig machen, aber aus Fehlern lernt man ja angeblich.

Achja zu den Kontaktdaten der Firmen:
_"WINPARADIES ist eine Dienstleistung der Internet Media Ldt., 9 Pelican Drive, Road Town, Tortola VG  1110, British Virgin Islands".
_Klingt schon verrückt, zudem kommt , dass der Widerruf an Winparadies in Eisenstadt/Österreich zu richten ist....

Ich habe ein ähnliches Thema gefunden :
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/57730-millionenexpress-com-internet-media-ltd.html
mit identischer oben genannter Adresse, habe diesen neuen Thread allerdings eröffnet, da in meinem Fall ein anderer Name verwendet wurde
bzw. mein Problem sich etwas abhebt, da ich ja schon so doof war und bezahlt habe ...

Danke, für die Antworten... !


----------



## Antiscammer (5 August 2009)

*AW: Media Ltd./Winparadies/Tippline Abzocke*

Für ein Rücklastschriftverfahren ist es bei einer unberechtigten Abbuchung nach 3 Wochen natürlich nicht zu spät.
Nach 6 Wochen machen die Banken gerne mal Theater - aber auch das dürfen die nicht, wenn keine Abbuchungsgenehmigung vorlag, müssen die gemäß BGH-Urteil auch danach zurückbuchen.

Alles, was man über telefonische Gewinnklabauterverträge wissen muss:
Telefonisch abgeschlossene Verträge - Antispam Wiki

Infos rund um Telefonwerbung:
Kategorie:Telefon-Spam - Antispam Wiki


----------



## cats (29 August 2009)

*AW: Media Ltd./Winparadies/Tippline Abzocke*

Hallo
Habe gestern auch so einen Anruf auf mein Handy erhalten. Der Anrufer sprach sehr undeutlich, so das ich kaum verstand um was es ging. Fragte mich ob weiter vom Konto abgebucht werden solle. Angeblich hätte ich einen Vertrag mit einem Service abgeschlossen, wo ich an 660 Gewinnspielen teilnehmen würde. Kosten 55€ im Monat. Erst auf meine mehr als energische Nachfrage um welche Firma es sich handelt sagte er Winparadies. Habe ihm gesagt die Firma soll sich nicht wagen vom Konto abzubuchen. Daraut meinte er sie hätten alle Daten und es würde abgebucht und legte auf. Habe sofort online nachgesehen ob schon etwas abgebucht wurde. War aber nicht. Habe dann die Bank angerufen und denen gesagt wenn von dieser Firma etaws kommt, nicht abbuchen. Als nächstes habe ich bei Googel dieses Winparadies gesucht und mir die Seite mit den Nutzungsbedingungen gespeichert. Alsdann habe ich einen Termin bei der Kripo , Abteilung Computerbetrug, gemacht, den ich am Montag wahrnehmen werde. Da ja irgend ein Schadprogramm auf meinem Compi sein muß, habe ich einen Virenscaner laufen lassen und dabei wurde ein Trojaner in einem Ordner " Unknownfolder" gefunden. 
Unknownfolder\ ntoskrnl.exe
Muß jetzt mal abwarten ob sich diese dubiose Firma noch mal meldet. Bis dahin viele Grüße von Cats


----------



## Antiscammer (29 August 2009)

*AW: Media Ltd./Winparadies/Tippline Abzocke*

Das hat mit Deinem Computer nichts zu tun. Den Trojaner hast Du Dir völlig unabhängig davon eingefangen, der sollte halt entsprechend entsorgt bzw. notfalls das System neu installiert werden.
Aber das mit der "Winparadies"-Gewinnbimmelei ist eine ganz andere Baustelle. Es werden auch Leute angerufen, die gar keinen PC haben. Die Daten werden vermutlich von irgendwoher gekauft.

Sollte widerrechtlich Geld von Deinem Konto abgebucht werden:
Zurückbuchen lassen und Beschwerde an die abbuchende Bank.
Lastschrift - Antispam Wiki


----------



## roberta (2 September 2009)

*AW: Media Ltd./Winparadies/Tippline Abzocke*

Hallo zusammen,

auch ich habe einen unangenehmen Zwischenfall mit Winparadise.

In meinem Fall sind irgendwie mein Name mit der privaten Handy-Nr. meiner Chefin (!) in der Datenbank verknüpft worden. 
Ich habe wirklich nie je an so einem Gewinnspiel und schon gar nicht mit einer fremden Telefon-Nr. teilgenommen.
Es ist mir schleierhaft, wie die an die Daten gekommen sind.
Tatsache ist: sie haben offensichtlich meine Konto-Nr. nicht und bei mir noch nie diese 55 Euro abgebucht.
Leider landen die penetranten Anrufe jetzt immer bei meiner Chefin und was sie erzählt, deckt sich mit den Berichten in Eurem und im Chip-Forum.

Meine Frage: Hat jemand einen Tipp, wie ich diesem Spuk ein Ende bereiten kann? Es ist mir, wie man sich vorstellen kann, höchst unangenehm.

Auch meine Chefin hat schon versucht, an Adresse, Telefon-nr. oder Namen zu kommen. Leider ohne Erfolg.


----------



## Antiscammer (3 September 2009)

*AW: Media Ltd./Winparadies/Tippline Abzocke*

Im hartnäckigen Fall hilft es, wenn man sich für kurze Zeit eine Fangschaltung besorgt. Das ist zwar besonders für Mobilfunk ziemlich teuer, aber der Anwalt holt a) die Kosten für die Fangschaltung und b) seine Anwaltskosten über die dann fällige Abmahnung mit Kostennote wieder rein. Und wenn die dann die Unterlassungserklärung nicht unterschreiben, gibt´s ne Unterlassungsklage. Dann wird es halt noch teurer für das Unternehmen. Die meisten unterzeichnen dann auch lieber gleich die Unterlassungserklärung und riskieren keine Klage, aber einige brauchen das offenbar.
Wenn die danach nochmal anrufen, dann setzt es die fünfstellige Strafbewehrung zugunsten Deiner Chefin. Das bringen aber nur die allerwenigsten fertig.

Fangschaltung - Antispam Wiki
Abwehr von Cold Calls - Antispam Wiki


----------



## roberta (3 September 2009)

*AW: Media Ltd./Winparadies/Tippline Abzocke*

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.
Werde mit meiner Chefin besprechen, wie wir vorgehen. Schließlich ist es ja ihr Telefonanschluss.


----------



## italyboy90 (27 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Media Ltd./Winparadies/Tippline Abzocke*

Hi Leute ich hoffe dass ihr mir sagen könnt was ich machen soll...bin am verzweifeln...

Und zwar wurde ich auch von Win-Paradise verarscht, die haben mich angerufen während ich an was ganz anderem war, und haben gesagt dass ich mich da angemeldetet hätte, und jetzt 55€ zahlen sollte für den zeitraum November bis Februar, was erst später verstand war dass ich PRO MONAT zahlen sollte also nicht einmalig, so nun gut da die meine Daten hatten, und jetzt nochmal meine Bankdaten abgleichen wollte, hab ich VOLLIDIOT denen meine Bankdaten gegeben, sie sollte mir aber noch Unterlagen zuschicken.

Ok das war gestern, nun hab ich mich fast 20 Stunden im Netz schlau gemacht, und hab heruasgefunden das das eine einzige verarsche ist...

Heute bekomme ich wieder ein Anruf (wie immer ausländische Nummer - immer die gleiche) und die haben mir gesagt dass ich mich gestern angemeldete hätte mit einem Passwort (das hatte ich gestern angegben als ein Kundenpasswort) und nun sagten sie mir dass ich eine negative SCHUFA-Eintrag hätte und ob dass sein konnte.

Da hab ich geantwortet dass das nicht sein kann, ich möchte auch Widerspruch zu Ihrem Angebote einlegen, und darum bitten dass meine Daten gelöscht werden...

Da sagt sie dass ich erst Widerspruch einlegen könnte wenn ich die Unterlagen bekomme, und wenn dass so sei dann würde, würden sie es einfach verlängern, und wenn ich meine zahlungen rückbuchen würde dann würden sie mir Inkassomahnungen zuschicken, 

UND DANN FING SIE AN DURCHZUDREHEN:

"Na was willst du jetzt machen du kleiner scheisser??" "du hasr die AGB akzeptiert und muss jetzt zahlen!" "Hast du kein Respekt vor mir, hää!"
ICH: "Ähm sie brauchen sich nicht aufzuregen, außerdem haben sie doch vor mir auch kein Respekt, oder?"

Dann hat sie aufgelegt...

Leute was soll ich tun??


----------



## Reducal (27 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Media Ltd./Winparadies/Tippline Abzocke*

Nichts! Alles was kommt zur Kenntnis nehmen und ansonsten ignorieren - Schriftverkehr mit denen scheint nicht sinnvoll. Vor allem aber Konto beobachten und nicht genehmigten Lastschriften wieder zurück buchen.


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Media Ltd./Winparadies/Tippline Abzocke*



italyboy90 schrieb:


> Leute was soll ich tun??


Ein dickes Fell zulegen, bei unerwünschten/unbekannten Rufnummern nicht abnehmen.
Ansonsten: Abwehr von Cold Calls - Antispam Wiki


----------



## Antiscammer (27 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Media Ltd./Winparadies/Tippline Abzocke*

Zur Sicherheit kann man auch mal eine Selbstauskunft bei der Schufa einholen. Wenn da tatsächlich ein rechtswidriger Eintrag drin ist, dann gibt es Mittel und Wege, den da rauszukriegen.

Ansonsten ist das nur der übliche Telefon-Gewinnbimmel-Bluff. Das geht seit Monaten schon so. Beteiligt ist eine ganze Zahl an Phantasiefirmen wie Deutscher Supertipp, Megachance, Deutschlandchance und so weiter. Diese Firmen sind aber allesamt einem Kartell zuzuordnen.


----------



## Tiny42 (6 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Media Ltd./Winparadies/Tippline Abzocke*

Hallo zusammen,
auch ich hatte die Begegnung mit Tippline 24. Erst wurde meine Partnerin mit Telefonaten "belästigt" in denen nach meiner Person gefragt wurde. Nachdem sie der "netten" Mitarbeiterin der Firma Tippline 24 gebeten hat unsere Rufnummer zu löschen, wurde sie doch ziemlich unfreundlich in die Schranken gewiesen, dass dies nicht möglich ist, da ich noch nicht gekündigt habe. Was genau ich nicht gekündigt habe, wurde ihr nicht mitgeteilt. Es wurde einfach aufgelegt und damit war der Fall erstmal beendet. Nach einigen Tagen rief die gleiche Dame wieder an und hatte meine Partnerin an der "Strippe". Hier wurde die Dame noch unfreundlicher. Da Namen nicht genannt werden dürfen, kann ich nur soviel sagen, dass der Nachname mit W. beginnt. Auch hier wurde das Gespräch von Frau W. abruppt beendet. Es verstrich wieder einige Zeit und siehe da, am heutigen Tage (06.12.2009 Sonntag und noch Nikolaus!!!) ruft mich ein Herr K. von Tippline 24 an. Dieser fragte mich direkt, ob ich mein "Abo" bei der eben genannten Firma um ein Jahr verlängern möchte. --Wie gesagt, ich hatte bislang nie was mit denen zu tun!!!-- Ich teilte ihm mit, dass ich weder ein "Abo" noch sonst irgendwas bei Tippline 24 habe. Herr K. sagte mir, dass dies nicht der Wahrheit entspreche, da er ja sonst meinen Namen nicht hätte. Ich sagte freundlich, dass ich mit dieser Firma nicht zu tun haben möchte, woraufhin Herr K. sagte: "Da sie so freundlich sind, trage ich sie für ein Jahr bei uns ein, was sie ca. 86,00 € kosten wird." Ich rief nur noch, dass er sich das getrost an die Backe schmieren kann, wo er leider auch schon auflegte.

Nun meine Frage:
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, dass die Damen und Herren der Firma Tippline 24 an meine Kontodaten gekommen sein könnten. Wenn ja, wie?? Kann ich da irgendwas machen, damit diese nervigen Anrufe aufhören? Ich habe diese Firma mal bei Google eingegeben und erhielt promt 469 Ergebnisse. Das ist doch wohl der absolute Knaller. Ist es nicht so, dass es gesetzlich verboten ist, solche Telefonate durchzuführen? 

Ich hoffe, dass sich irgendeiner mal aufrafft und den Leuten bei Tippline 24 die Hammelbeine langzieht!!


----------



## Reducal (6 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Media Ltd./Winparadies/Tippline Abzocke*

Wieso "irgendeiner" selber angreifen wäre auch eine Lösung. Zum einen finde raus, wer das ist und andererseits Klage auf Unterlassung! Was eine Abbuchung betrifft, so liegt ja wohl keine Genehmigung zum Laschriftverfahen vor. Den Betrag könntest du ohne weiteres bei deiner Bank zurück verlangen. Wenn dann diese Firma behauptet, dass du eingewilligt hättest, dann verlange Beweise, insbesondere den s. g. Voicerecord, also die Sprachaufzeichnung von dem Telefonat. Aber auch hier ist Potential, denn wenn du dazu keine Erlaubnis vor dem Gespräch erteilt hast, wäre die Aufzeichnung illegal - völlig egal, da diese Aufzeichnung ja nicht zu deinem Nachteil wäre, wenn sie nicht verfälscht worden ist.


----------



## webwatcher (6 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Media Ltd./Winparadies/Tippline Abzocke*



Reducal schrieb:


> Wenn dann diese Firma behauptet, dass du eingewilligt hättest, dann verlange Beweise, insbesondere den s. g. Voicerecord,


Noch nie ist einer  *dieser* Läden mit einer solchen ( angeblichen) Aufzeichnung in einem  Gerichtssaal aufgekreuzt.


----------



## Antiscammer (6 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Media Ltd./Winparadies/Tippline Abzocke*

Wer auch immer im Streitfall Geld haben möchte, der muss seinen Anspruch begründen. Meckern und mahnen (notfalls mit Inkasso oder Anwalt) können diese Läden dann gern tun. Das bedeutet alles noch nicht viel. Inkassobüros oder Anwälte haben zunächst mal keine Sonderrechte.

Die Entscheidung, ob ein Anspruch begründet ist, kann nur ein Gericht treffen (und nicht das Inkassobüro oder der Anwalt). Vor Gericht trauen sich diese Läden aber nicht. Und das aus wohlweislichen Gründen. 

Die wollen ja schon ihre Identität nicht offenbaren. Warum wohl...

Eine eingetragene Firma namens "Tippline" gibt es nicht.
Laut der Webseite "tippline.com" ist Tippline 



> ...ein Produkt der
> Bluestar66 Ltd.
> 69 Great Hampton St. :scherzkeks:
> Birmingham
> ...



Das ist kein Firmensitz. Das ist ein Briefkastenservice von Agenturen, die "Limited"-Firmen mit Briefkastenadresse verkaufen.

So soll es auf dem Hof der 69 Great Hampton Street in Birmingham aussehen:
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_uxahV62UV...AJw/0bjToc3l6X8/s400/69greathamptonstreet.jpg

Angesichts der Aberzigtausenden von Google-Einträgen angeblicher "Geschäftssitze" muss sich in dieser Bruchbude eine erstaunliche Betriebsamkeit entfalten. Sollte man angesichts der verrammelten Fenster gar nicht vermuten. Quasi wie in einem Bienenkorb. :scherzkeks:

Solche Firmen klagen aller Erfahrung nach nicht. Die beschäftigen allenfalls böse Anwälte und Inkassobüros, die dann kräftig die Backen aufblasen und ihre Mahnungen durch die Republik pupsen.

Nach einigen Mahnbriefen hört das Kasperletheater dann von selbst sang- und klanglos auf.
Die Mahndroh-Kasperle-Pyramide - so funktioniert das Drohtheater:
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln

Info zu "telefonischen Verträgen":
http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Telefonisch_abgeschlossene_Verträge

Zum Beweiswert sogenannter "Gesprächsaufzeichnungen":
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=27048


----------



## knluckyday (24 März 2011)

*AW: Media Ltd./Winparadies/Tippline Abzocke*

Leider auch ich bin in diese Falle, wie auch immer, getappt. Seit einiger Zeit werden mir monatlich ebenfalls 55 € abgebucht. Dieselbe Masche wie von einigen anderen beschrieben. Leider gibt es keine vernünftige Kontaktadresse von Winparadies um schriftlich einen Widerspruch zu platzieren, oder weiß jemand eine solche ?
Werde auf jeden Fall, solange das anhält, diesen Betrag von meiner Bank zurückbuchen lassen.


----------



## Reducal (24 März 2011)

*AW: Media Ltd./Winparadies/Tippline Abzocke*



knluckyday schrieb:


> Leider gibt es keine vernünftige Kontaktadresse


Was verstehst du unter "vernünftig"? Sei nicht so unvernünftig und verlange ausschließlich eine deutsche Anschrift. Wozu brauchst du die überhaupt? Schreiben an solche Unternehmen sind "sinnlos"! Das einzig Wahre ist die Rückbuchung, das wird den Anonymen dann ohnehin bald zu bunt, da sie die Rücklastschriftgebühr jedes Mal zu zahlen haben.


----------



## Antiscammer (24 März 2011)

*AW: Media Ltd./Winparadies/Tippline Abzocke*

Eben. In den meisten Fällen machen die das maximal 3-mal. Wenn sie doch länger abbuchen, ist es ihr Problem. Die Rückbelastung kostet den Abbucher (also die Klabautermänner...) meistens zwischen 8 und 15 Euro, je nach Bank. Ist also allein deren Problem.

Solange keine ladungsfähige Anschrift des "Dienstleisters" angegeben wird, gibt es auch nicht den leisesten Grund, da irgendeine Brieffreundschaft oder ein Gequatsche mit irgendwelchen schwachsinnigen Hotlines anzufangen.

Eine eingetragene Firma namens "Winparadies" gibt es in Deutschland nicht.
Das kann im übrigen inzwischen Jedermann sofort im Internet im Unternehmensregister nachprüfen.
https://www.unternehmensregister.de/ureg/

Das für diesen Massenbetrug verantwortliche Zuger Millionenferkel hat auf der Webseite "winparadies.com/impressum.html" folgende Daten "bereitgestellt":


> Impressum
> WINPARADIES
> Postfach 188
> Doberaner Straße 110-112
> ...



Bei der angegebenen Anschrift "Doberaner Straße 110-112" in Rostock handelt es sich (natürlich) um keine ladungsfähige Anschrift, sondern lediglich um ein Postfach des Dienstleisters "Mail Boxes Etc".
Dieser Postdienstleister nimmt gemäß des eigenen Vertragsformulars keine gerichtlichen Ladungen für seine Kunden entgegen. Mithin handelt es sich hier keinesfalls um eine ladungsfähige Anschrift.

Der Verantwortliche will auf keinen Fall gefunden werden. Der wird auch nicht aus seinem Loch gekrochen kommen und etwa vor Gericht ziehen.

Das beste ist: einfach die Lastschriften rückbuchen - und basta, aus.

Wenn das Millionenferkel seinen Mahnköter losschickt: ignorieren. Nach ein paar Drohbriefen hört das Theater von selbst auf.


----------

